

Go Book; a book explaining the Go language - adulau
http://www.miek.nl/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=gobook.git;a=summary

======
terinjokes
If you're like me, and liked the style used in the book, I tracked down the
blog post where he introduces it.

<http://www.miek.nl/s/d7c7a15ac3/>

------
timclark
Prebuilt pdfs also available here - <http://www.miek.nl/files/go/>

